# Diabetes in the news 12th February 2010



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2010)

*Diabetes UK Cymru asks schools to have a PE Day for Diabetes!*
Diabetes UK Cymru is asking schools to skip, jump and hula-hoop their way to raising money for the charity with a sponsored PE Day for Diabetes. The charity has written to every primary school in Wales asking them to hold a PE Day for Diabetes on Friday 28 May to raise vital funds for the charity. It is also a chance for schools to emphasise the importance of keeping active to pupils. Dai Williams quoted.

http://www.aberdareonline.co.uk/content/diabetes-uk-cymru-asks-schools-have-pe-day-diabetes 



*More than 120 emergency hospital admissions a year for children with diabetes*
More than 120[1] children in Wales were admitted to accident and emergency departments in a year with a potentially fatal diabetic complication, leading health charity Diabetes UK Cymru warns today. One hundred and twenty one children out of the 1,419 children and young people diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes in Wales were admitted to hospital with potentially life-threatening diabetic ketoacidosis (DKA), according to the latest available figures. Diabetes UK mentioned.


http://www.aberdareonline.co.uk/con...cy-hospital-admissions-year-children-diabetes


*Get your free diabetes check*
THE Diabetes UK Measure Up Roadshow will be in Swindon next week to help residents find out whether they are at risk of developing Type 2 diabetes. The campaign encourages people to measure their waists to see if they are at risk of Type 2 diabetes, as having a large waist means you are up to 12 times more likely to develop the condition. Diabetes UK mentioned.


http://www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk/news/5002429.Get_your_free_diabetes_check/


*MP named diabetes champion *

A SOUTH Yorkshire MP has been named Parliamentary Champion for a leading diabetes charity. Rother Valley MP Kevin Barron beat off seven nominees to be awarded the accolade by Diabetes UK campaigners, staff and website visitors. The award aims to recognise politicians who have gone above and beyond the call of duty raising awareness of the condition in Parliament. Diabetes UK mentioned.

http://www.sheffieldtelegraph.co.uk/news2/MP-named-diabetes-champion.6062882.jp



*?Artificial Pancreas? Helps Control Nighttime Blood Glucose Levels in Children *
Diabetes UK reported today that scientists in Cambridge have shown that an ?artificial pancreas? can be used to regulate blood glucose in children with type 1 diabetes. A JDRF funded study found that combining a real-time sensor measuring glucose levels with a pump that delivers insulin can boost overnight blood glucose control. The new device is based on a standard insulin pump and a standard glucose monitoring system which have been turned into a ?closed loop? system using a sophisticated algorithm.  The algorithm calculates the appropriate amount of insulin to deliver based on the real-time glucose readings. The researchers found this new device significantly cut the risk of blood glucose levels dropping dangerously low compared with the regular continuous pump, which delivers insulin at pre-selected rates.

http://asweetlife.org/a-sweet-life-...httime-blood-glucose-levels-in-children/4567/


----------

